
jExcel CE: Free jQuery spreadsheet plugin - paulhodel
https://bossanova.uk/jexcel
======
ly
As this appears to be your own project I just want to give you a heads up that
the website is not usable on iOS safari.

The website is not responsive, which is unfortunate but not a dealbreaker, but
the problem then is that the website is very wide, but it’s also zoomed in and
there is no way to zoom out. The only way to read anything is to keep swiping
left and right all over the website. It’s a huge pain to read anything on the
website like this.

~~~
MiddleEndian
I can confirm the same issue on Firefox on Android. I can zoom out partially
but not all the way.

